

Show HN: I created a window manager for Mac that isn't insanely over priced - guyht
http://ginkapps.com/splitscreen

======
clscott
Good luck, you have an interesting price point but currently a too limited
feature set.

I'm a huge fan of Divvy and it is worth the $14. <http://mizage.com/divvy/>

Disclaimer: I am not associated with the company

------
pixeloution
I didn't know there were any that _were_ insanely priced. Your headline might
better be "I'm selling an app at a foolishly low price, take advantage of me
while you can!"

~~~
guyht
I think 99c is a fair price. It allows me to cover my development costs with a
bit extra on top. The app isnt designed to make lots of money, its designed to
give people an alternative to paying $10 for an app that does exactly the same
for ten times the price.

------
AdesR
you mean like this gpl app that does the same thing?
<http://code.google.com/p/shiftit/>

~~~
guyht
Unfortunately shiftit is no longer in active development. The last release was
in May 2010 and I have heard reports that it does not play well with lion.

